# PURE SEXUAL AMPLIFIERS....



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

If I didn't already have 8chanels worth of BLADE SE's 
I would buy these in a second. Even if they sounded 
like trash they sure are sexy! This would make one 
hell of a system, just wish I had another car and cash.

RARE u-Dimension 40XS 4 Channel Audiophile Amplifier STUNNING PERFORMANCE | eBay

RARE u-Dimension 20VS 2 Channel Audiophile Amplifier STUNNING PERFORMANCE | eBay

RARE u-Dimension 20VS 2 Channel Audiophile Amplifier STUNNING PERFORMANCE | eBay


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I would take the Blades...just because I have always liked them. Get some old AVI speakers and have a full Canadian made sytem that would rock.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

I've seen those very amps for sale before...


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> I would take the Blades...just because I have always liked them. Get some old AVI speakers and have a full Canadian made sytem that would rock.


I hadn't thought of using those speakers. I choose
the Oz Audio superman logo 4's, 8's, 10's.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Those are some cool looking amps. That guy has had other similar high end gear up before.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Im trying to buy all three but the fella hasnt answered my email


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Porsche said:


> Im trying to buy all three but the fella hasnt answered my email


When did you send it? They are like 13 hours ahead.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

^sent it at like 4:30am today


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

He has been trying to sell those for several months. I think the price is less than half what he started at if I remember correctly


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Porsche said:


> ^sent it at like 4:30am today


Well if you end up please enlighten us.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

He never replied to any of my questions on other amps he had.


----------



## ollschool (Nov 21, 2008)

I have a couple of these amps. The 20 and 40. They sound nice and look really nice. I have seen these amps bring from 300 up to 1500. Mine are not for sale !!


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

Quit staring at these amps and get back to work .


----------



## Krisfromtampa (Aug 6, 2012)

Anthony is a great seller he is hours ahead since he lives in Taiwan he will answer you I bought stuff off him he takes pics of exactly what he sells and when he sells it he gets a new product and takes different pics even though they look the same cause he uses the same place to take the photo everytime but he also said his marantz blocks are the best amps he has ever owned hope this helps


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Krisfromtampa said:


> Anthony is a great seller he is hours ahead since he lives in Taiwan he will answer you I bought stuff off him he takes pics of exactly what he sells and when he sells it he gets a new product and takes different pics even though they look the same cause he uses the same place to take the photo everytime but he also said his marantz blocks are the best amps he has ever owned hope this helps


Thanks, maybe you should invite him to DIYMA.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> If I didn't already have 8chanels worth of BLADE SE's
> I would buy these in a second. Even if they sounded
> like trash they sure are sexy! This would make one
> hell of a system, just wish I had another car and cash.
> ...


Those always reminded me of: 









Kelvin


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Kevin.... true..

But they all have the looks dating back to the old HARMAN KARDON
CA-260. I would love to do a system with those in my truck.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Wesayso said:


> Quit staring at these amps and get back to work .


BUSTED


Look at you, the ole whip cracker!:laugh:


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

oilman said:


> When did you send it? They are like 13 hours ahead.


Oh you dirty rat... j/k 

they would be SWEET!


----------

